# Mavericks Shopping Howard Very Hard?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> I've had a couple execs tell me that the Mavericks have passed Toronto as the team pushing harder than anyone else in the league to make a trade at the minute. And the growing sense I get is that the Mavericks, for all their stated reluctance to do so, are prepared to move Josh Howard before the deadline if they can bring back the wing explosiveness and/or post scoring that we've mentioned before as areas of concern in Dallas.
> 
> Just days ago, I didn't think so. I saw the prospect of moving Howard as highly unlikely. My feeling was that Dallas would continue to shop Jerry Stackhouse's cap-friendly contract, Brandon Bass and DeSagana Diop's unfriendly contract, hoping that the Stackhouse-and-Bass combination would eventually net something positive.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?lc=NBA&c=1&TEAM_ID=&PLAYER_ID=&hd=20090111#STORY_15725


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

His market is at an all-time low...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

so is it safe to assume we will be starting a bag of pretzels at sf sometime in the near future?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> so is it safe to assume we will be starting a bag of pretzels at sf sometime in the near future?


Don't get your hopes up, we might end up starting some saltines.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't get your hopes up, we might end up starting some saltines.



ugh, we cant even get ritz..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I just had some ritz, so good.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> I just had some ritz, so good.


ritz also go aggressive to the hole


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Would you guys be willing to deal Josh Howard and Erik Dampier for Jermaine O'Neal? Then, Jerry Stackhouse to Chicago for Nocioni?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BullsBaller said:


> Would you guys be willing to deal Josh Howard and Erik Dampier for Jermaine O'Neal? Then, Jerry Stackhouse to Chicago for Nocioni?


No and no, we don't need JO. Nocioni's contract is too long, although not overpaid.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"Sources indicate that the Mavericks and Heat have discussed a Shawn Marion for Josh Howard trade.

Jerry Stackhouse would likely need to be included in order to make the trade work in regards to the salary cap."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd be all for Marion trade.

Marion is incredible around the basket when playing with a PG like Nash. Pair him with Kidd would work wonders...

Plus, Marion is a pretty good defender.

Add the expiring contract to the mix, and who wouldn't pull the trigger?


----------

